# we FINALLY got snow!!!!!!!



## reddogsX3 (May 18, 2008)

at last i can get the dogs out in the snow wooohooo!!!!!

wendy


----------



## scosha37 (Feb 24, 2008)

Waaayyy hayyyy!...

i sent it your way i was fed-up with it..lol

i ahve rain now...no more snow..


----------



## Guest (Feb 12, 2009)

great pics love them dogs.forcast here was for light snow showers think they were wrong


----------



## thedogsmother (Aug 28, 2008)

You nicked my snow, :cryin:.I wasn't even finished playing in it.


----------



## Tula (Nov 2, 2008)

I love that no.2 rubber face pic:smilewinkgrin: 

We've stacks falling again here and its really thick and dense!! Tried to take Magik the Viz's pic but I cant get her in the shot lol shes too scatty and erratic...I need a better camera!


----------



## Sarah.g (Jan 24, 2009)

Pics are lovely! Where abouts r u? I was reading ur post and thinking to myself thank goodness the snow is over here, but guess what its just started again I feel like screaming : im soooooooooo sick of it i want summer.


----------



## Freyja (Jun 28, 2008)

Has it only just got to you I sent it on sunday


----------



## reddogsX3 (May 18, 2008)

scottish mail is soo slow lol
oh well better late than never lol.

dogs had a great time and liam has been sledding so all is happy.

think this one is my fave pic


----------



## MADCAT (Nov 21, 2008)

Great pics xxx


----------



## 3 red dogs (May 17, 2008)

I see my Mrs Actually started a thread.. my god shes getting brave!! 
Great pics love, thats our red dogs!!!


----------



## noushka05 (Mar 28, 2008)

Wow they are so Stunning! great pics glad you finally got some snow


----------



## Fleur (Jul 19, 2008)

Fantastic pics. They look like they are really enjoying the snow.
Pic 3 is my fav pic as well.


----------



## Guest (Feb 12, 2009)

Great pics, loving the huge ears flapping about


----------



## Luvdogs (Aug 15, 2008)

Fantastic pics of the Vizzies enjoying themselves  like they need any encouragement :smilewinkgrin:

Love pic number 3, though they are all lovely


----------



## JANICE199 (Feb 1, 2008)

*Great action pictures. this is what i get when i try to capture mine.*


----------

